
Diet drinks not 'diet' after all - Mz
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/315101.php
======
life2hack
It is just 'diet' on the label, nothing more than that. As far as i understand
it is a marketing stunt performed by big companies to lure more customers.
personally i do not take that diet sh*t.

